
What Happens When You Get Struck by Lightning – Dara Ó Briain's Science Club - YeGoblynQueenne
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xxE2OgVRTV8
======
user_rob
utter rubbish - when lightening strikes you; all the current passes over the
surface of your body. This is because while electrical breakdown is happening
in air the effective electrical resistance is _zero_ which is a lot greater
than the resistance of your body. If it does not strike you directly and there
is no breakdown then you will likely get a fatal shock through your body.
Direct strikes are actually safer - but you will get burns on your surface
where the breakdown happened.

